# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  TKL:n käytettyjen bussien hankinta 2012

## kuukanko

TKL:llä on ulkona tarjouspyyntö neljän käytetyn low entry -kaupunkilinja-auton hankkimiseksi: http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2012-045687/

Joitakin poimintoja tarjouspyynnöstä:
autot pitää olla noudettavissa välittömästi kun hankintapäätöksen valitusaika on umpeutunutvanhin sallittu vuosimalli autoille on 2004autojen oltava suomen rekisterissä ja katsastettu hyväksytysti vuonna 2012minimi istumapaikkamäärä 34+3 klaffiapyöräkoko 295ovet oltava joko 1+2+1 tai 1+2+2 tai 2+2+1 tai 2+2+2

Turusta ainakin taitaa löytyä vapaana olevaa tarjouspyynnön vaatimukset täyttävää kalustoa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Turusta 2004 mallisia 7R alustaisia Volvoja ale hinnalla hakemaan!

----------


## Eppu

Nyt on sitten näemmä jo ensimmäinen auto saapunut:

http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/kortti.php?haku=HZZ-382

Onkohan hankinta tehty yksinomaan Nyholmilta, eli autot olisivat sarjasta #70-74...?

----------


## kiitokurre

TKL #16 HZZ-382 http://kiitokurre.1g.fi/kuvat/2012/CIMG9980.JPG
sekä HZZ-374 ja HZZ-375 http://kiitokurre.1g.fi/kuvat/2012/CIMG9981.JPG

----------


## jtm

Kuuleman mukaan TKL:n varikolla havaittu ex. HelB #106. Onko jollain tarkempaa tietoa auton kohtalosta?

----------

